# Purple fan leaves now?



## Kfweedman420 (Sep 13, 2019)

Should the fan leaves or sugar leaves start to turn purple before harvest? These leaves weren’t purple before but are def a strong purple now.. any reasons? I think I’m almost ready to harvest lol.. couple people said a week or two.. so should I wait? Or harvest before the lights come on tomorrow morning?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 13, 2019)

Are these outside?  Cooler temps will cause plants to purple up.


----------



## Kfweedman420 (Sep 13, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Are these outside?  Cooler temps will cause plants to purple up.





Nope. In my basement. Not very cold down there at all. I’d say at least room temp or a bit warmer most times..


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 13, 2019)

My Mimosa plant had some purple tops and it has been inside my tent and the tent has been pretty warm(close to 80 degrees). As THG notes, cooler temps can/will cause purple color. Genetics plays a big part too. I grew some buckeye purple a few years ago that was incredibly purple. You are lucky you are getting purple. It is a nice look.


----------



## Kfweedman420 (Sep 13, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> My Mimosa plant had some purple tops and it has been inside my tent and the tent has been pretty warm(close to 80 degrees). As THG notes, cooler temps can/will cause purple color. Genetics plays a big part too. I grew some buckeye purple a few years ago that was incredibly purple. You are lucky you are getting purple. It is a nice look.




 Hmmm, weird eh. Guess a lot of different factors then! The outer leaves were pretty green a couple days ago too with like no yellow.. I’m not sure if you can tell if any of those pics, but most of them are turning yellow now too! .. that I sign the plant is getting ready to be harvested too?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 13, 2019)

They are fading. That is a good thing.


----------



## Kfweedman420 (Sep 13, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> They are fading. That is a good thing.



I know usually personal preference, but in your opinion, would I be wrong to just harvest tomorrow morning?! Been getting heck from the gf as well lol. She doesn’t like that it smells up the house ‍


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 13, 2019)

It looks ready to me. It will continue to smell though. Trimming time at my house can make the neighborhood smell.


----------



## BigJer (Sep 14, 2019)

Living in the North East mine are all purple. 70's in the day now 46 last night and yes starting to worry I have three plants left to harvest.


----------

